# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Niski poziom przeciwciał przeciwjądrowych a niespecyficzne objawy reumatologiczne

## NataszaX

Witam, proszę o przeczytanie poniższych informacji i opinię na ten temat.

Główny problem LUTY-CZEWIEC 2015 – ciągłe czucie zimna  (czasami dreszcze) nieadekwatne do temperatury otoczenia – jeśli ciało nie zabezpieczone odpowiednią ilością ubrania – zimne i sinawe – najbardziej części dystalne – ręce i stopy. Gdy jest bardziej zimno lub nagle nawet na krótko obniży się temp LUB PRZEWIEJĘ SIĘ dochodzi ból stawów i kości: palce, śródręcze, nadgarstek, kości przedramion, rzadziej barki, okolice stopy kolana. 
Temp. Na dworze 5-10st+ bielizna termoaktywna, legginsy, ocieplacze na kolana. Tułów 7-8 warstw ubrań.
Temp. W domu 20-22st bielizna termoaktywna, ocieplacze na kolana. Tułów 3-4 warstwy ubrań. 
TEMP. UJEMNA DO 13 WARSTW TUŁÓW, 3 WARSTWY NOGI + OCIEPLACZE
Ból bywa ciągły lub wędrujący, rzadko wrażenie bólu żył. Gdy jest jeszcze bardziej zimno powstają zmiany na przemarzniętych częściach ciała – palce rąk, nóg, pięty – najpierw są wyczuwalne małe bolące guzki pod skórą, która w tym miejscu robi się lekko czerwona, potem to miejsce puchnie do granic możliwości, robi się czerwone, bolące, swędzące, gorące. Pod koniec pojawiają się na tym przezroczyste punkciki. Po jakimś czasie opuchlizna i naskórek schodzi, cykl trwa 2-3 tyg. Miejsca po przezroczystych punkcikach po wychłodzeniu przybierają sino-niebieski kolor. Zmiany skórne trwały od lutego do czerwca  2015r.w różnym stopniu nasilenia objawów. 
Podczas wysokich temperatur jak latem 2015 roku 40st – komfort termiczny przy legginsach, skarpetkach, koszulce i bluzce. Natomiast każda zmiana temperatury lub powiewy wiatru powodowały odczucie zimna, dreszcze, zmiany skórne ograniczone do etapu guzka i trwające 2 dni.
Zawsze nadwrażliwość na światło – w dzieciństwie ponoć pokrzywka słoneczna – teraz smaruję się filtrem 50UVB, zawsze pojawiały się piegi, teraz plamista kumulacja pigmentu w kilku miejscach na czole i nad wargami. Mimo braku opalania się, stosunkowo ciemna skóra względem jasnej karnacji. Kiedyś nie znosiłam przebywania na słońcu, teraz wygrzewam się jak kot.
Zaburzenia psychiczne: spadek koncentracji, osłabienie pamięci, kojarzenia, planowania, falowe zaburzenia nastroju, stany lękowe.
Duża męczliwość, osłabienie przy normalnym planie dnia.
Wzrost ciśnienia lekki.
Spadek apetytu. Ponoć towarzyszy również metforminie – nie wystąpił w ogóle efekt przeczyszczania czy biegunki. Przy wyeliminowaniu produktów zbożowych mam problem z wypróżnianiem – raz dziennie pije błonnik Ispagul.
Czynnik hormonalne. Brak ciąży. W przeszłości anoreksja z kompulsywnym objadaniem się 5 lat – koniec 2003-2004r., wysoka prolaktyna (unormowała się po jakimś czasie), niskie estrogeny. PCO, klinowa resekcja jajników 2004r., niedrożny prawy jajowód, usunięty polip macicy. Podczas próby zajścia w ciążę brak podejścia do IVF ze względu na złą tolerancję hormonów. Po resekcji bardzo ciężkie miesiączki, przychodzą z przeogromnym bólem, wymiotami, biegunką, dreszczami, utratą przytomności, zimnem (12-18h). Raczej mocno skąpe, poprzedzone brakiem wypróżniania. Po zaprzestaniu starań o dziecko przyjmowałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne „daylette”.
Osteopenia.
Skora. Kumulacja pigmentu na twarzy, ciało siność siateczkowata, brak żywego koloru.
Wada rozwojowa budowy kolan, po 3 artroskopiach.
Ja – dziecko z podtrzymanej ciąży, jakieś ampułki.
Zawód zootechnik – styczność bydło, owce, kozy, psy, koty.
Tata – rak skóry, coś z jelitami, babcia rak jelita grubego.
Mama – rak piersi, wątroby, mózgu her2 3+++, haschimoto, coś z palcami.
Jak dziecko łysienie plackowate – smarowanie ciekłym azotem, włosy odrosły bez pigmentu, po paru latach wybarwiły się.
Uczulenie na wiele kosmetyków (w tym wszystkie kolorowe) i leki: paracetamol, ketonal, dolcontrol. 
Przy resekcji klinowej jajników stwierdzono leukoplakia vulve – zaleczone maścią z testosteronem.
Spadek masy ciała od listopada 2014 do kwietnia 2015 10kg do 55kg, po odstawieniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych od początku października 2015 spadek do ok. 53kg, przebił 50kg czerwiec 2016, ostatecznie ustabilizował się na 51kg sierpień 2016.
Przed chorobą w nocy podwyższenie odczuwanej temperatury, rozbieranie się, pocenie, budzenie z przegrzania.
Obecnie równolegle z postępowaniem odczucia zimna wystąpiła nietolerancja słodyczy, słodkiego smaku, odrzucenie całkowite, alkoholu. Niewiarygodne, kiedyś słodyczożerca. 
Stosowano suplementy diety – Vitrum mineralizacja jako wapń i vit. D3 4000j.
Funkconowanie plus praca raczej aktywne- ze względu na wadę budowy kolan  wersje sportu ograniczone do spacerów, jazdy na rowerze, pływanie – wykluczone ze względu na zimno na basenie. 
Październik 2015 odstawiono tabletki antykoncepcyjne.
Insulinooporność zdiagnozowano w grudniu 2015:
	Na czczo: glukoza- 81mg/dl insulina- 6,2mikroU/ml
	1h po 75g glukozy: glukoza- 169mg/dl insulina- 77,9mikroU/ml
	1h po 75g glukozy: glukoza- 120mg/dl insulina- 50,9mikroU/ml

Zalecono Metformax 2x500mg . Dopuszczona od stycznia przez endokrynologa dieta to: nabiał, mięso, warzywa, owoce niesłodkie i orzechy. Zabronione: pieczywo, makaron, kasze, ryż, ziemniaki. Uzupełniam ją o czekoladę min 70% z reguły przed wysiłkiem lub kakao na bazie kakaa niesłodzonego decomoreno. Odczuwalna temp. Lekko się podniosła. Po kilku tyg. Pojawił się rumień na szyi i twarzy – odstawiłam metformax, wyleczyłam zmiany u dermatologa. Endekrynolog wymienił metforminę na Formetic 2x500mg. W przerwie stosowania po 2 tyg. Pojawiło się rażące odczucie zimna. Po 2 tyg. Stosowania Formeticu rumień wrócił. Przeszłam zupełnie na hipoalargiczne kosmetyki plus środki do prania plus filtr uv50+ na każde wyjście na dwór i póki co jest ok. Wcześniej uczulenie na wszystkie kosmetyki kolorowe oraz zwykłą bezbarwną pomadkę do ust.
Szczególne upodobanie do gorzkiego, gorzko-kwaśnego smaku wystąpiło stopniowo wraz z odrzucaniem słodyczy. 
Insulinooporność kontrola w połowie maja 2016 przy diecie i metforminie 2x500mg:
	Na czczo: glukoza- 91mg/dl insulina- 3,5mikroU/ml
	1h po 75g glukozy: glukoza- 212mg/dl insulina- 72,2mikroU/ml
	1h po 75g glukozy: glukoza- 139mg/dl insulina- 81,2mikroU/ml
Zwiększono dawkę metforminy do 2x850mg, zachowano dietę. Następna kontrola połowa września 2016.
Po zaleceniach homeopatki: najpierw oczyszczanie Zincum Metalicum CH15 0-3x, Zielona Glinka Chuma do picia 1 płaska łyżeczka rozpuszczona 2-3 razy dziennie, urinal intensiv 1x. Przy tym dużo piję, dużo solę, dużo sikam, litrami piję gorzką czarną herbatę niemocną.

Poziom przeciwciał przeciwjądrowych skacze. Zaobserwowano wyniki od 1:160 do 1:640, ostatnio 1:160, uznawane są za zbyt niskie do przejmowania się.
Borelioza, bruceloza, hiv, kiła, ameboza, Candida Albicans, Aspergillus Fumigatus, toxocaroza;  lamblie, nicienie, pasożyty w kale ok.   
Podczas endoskopii – w żołądku na czczo zalega treść zółciowa – sugerowano controloc i ursolek – nie wdrożono.
Wyjściowo diagnostycznie podwyższony poziom wit. B12, homocysteiny,(zbite ostatnim poziomem metforminy) obniżony testosteronu. Krioglobuliny nieobecne. Tryptaza, kapilaroskopia ok. Anty-TPO, anty-TG ok. Tarczyca hormony i budowa ok.
Wykryto polimorfizm c.677C>T w pojedynczym allelu geny MTHFR układ heterozygotyczny.

Nie palę, nie piję, nie odurzam się. Co 2-3 dzień wysiłek 1-2h, praca umiarkowanie aktywna. Co do diety bieżącej, to nie mamy glutenu w ogóle. Zero produktów przetworzonych, chyba że uznamy za takie mleko kokosowe, śmietanę, jogurt, kefir, mleko krótkoterminowe, sery, czekoladę min 70%, koncentrat pomidorowy lub musztardę – które są produktami kupowanymi z uwagą na wyeliminowanie substancji dla nich niewłaściwych. Nigdy nie korzystałam z fastfoodów. Reakcja na alkohol – wcześniej bywał dla smaku nie dla funu – nadmierna ilość skutkowała raczej smutkiem niż wesołością, generalnie towarzyszyło mu spożywanie b. dużej ilości wody.

Nie posiadam alergii pokarmowych, wszystko dobrze trawię, nie mam wzdęć (nawet po potrawach generalnie uznawanych za ciężkie w których jest kapusta lub strączki), biegunek.

Bardzo proszę o jakąkolwiek sugestią co do postępowania, badań, czegokolwiek co mogłoby zbliżyć się do diagnozy i zintensyfikować leczenie, dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może warto zrobić badanie odczynu Waalera-Rose?  Pozdr.bs

----------

